# troubled sea urchan



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

hey guys i have two sea urchans one small purple one and one large white/purple one ( both are pin cushion urchans) anyhow my wife decided to fill my tank with Fresh water and i thought it had killed them. since the accident i have restored the saltwater lvl and the smaller one has started to come around again but the bigger one looks like he is shedding his needles. is this common? or is he in trouble

plz help


----------



## Kuddos 2 U (Jan 4, 2013)

It sounds like its dying(or dead) to me. I dunno. :dunno:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Common for them to drop their spines when stressed out. If your levels are ok, and he survives he will grow them back. To check on him grom time to time, you can look at his mouth, I he's still got flesh your good.


----------

